# Vortex Ranger 1000 for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I am looking to sell my Vortex Ranger 1000. I have had it for one year and used it on my archery hunt last year. It is a great Rangefinder and I loved using it. I am only looking to sell because I want to upgrade to the Ranger 1500 so that I can shoot longer range with my rifle. I am asking $300 OBO. I will be getting pictures and posting them tonight. It comes with the original box and all of the paperwork. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

You want 300? Im seeing it brand new, online for 250? Will you go any lower?


----------

